# Good news for DNP users!



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

All those currently running DNP, then the weather is turning cooler for the next few days!

We must be the only people in the country who are going to be grateful.

On day 10 and got 6 more days to go

Pic today, leaning out but looking flat :crying:


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

G-man99 said:



> All those currently running DNP, then the weather is turning cooler for the next few days!
> 
> We must be the only people in the country who are going to be grateful.
> 
> ...


what dose are you running it at ?


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Looking good mate 

in your experience what's a good length cycle of dnp? I've only 10-15lbs to lose i think!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

250mg daily and low carbs 60-80g max from indirect sources

2-3 weeks is a good enough time for me as by then I've had enough of it


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Looking a bit sweaty there!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

how much kg will you drop in that 2-3 weeks?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

madocks said:


> Looking a bit sweaty there!


Not stopped sweating!!

I take it upon waking so night sweats are virtually non existent. I only sleep under a sheet though.

Looking to lose 4-5kg and will then start my course and lean bulk up to maybe 15st 7lb and stay as lean as possible


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

ill be starting 125mg pd for 6 weeks with rohm thermo lipid, guna try slow and steady and see how I go till I get back on cycle in 2 months

avi pic, was me 3 weeks ago after my last cut, went to florida and put on 1.5 stone lol so I will be getting back to that before my next cut


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

str4nger said:


> ill be starting 125mg pd for 6 weeks with rohm thermo lipid, guna try slow and steady and see how I go till I get back on cycle in 2 months
> 
> avi pic, was me 3 weeks ago after my last cut, went to florida and put on 1.5 stone lol so I will be getting back to that before my next cut


why are you running it with thermal lipid ? whats the value here of doing that ...

why not just run the DNP ?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Not stopped sweating!!
> 
> I take it upon waking so night sweats are virtually non existent. I only sleep under a sheet though.
> 
> Looking to lose 4-5kg and will then start my course and lean bulk up to maybe 15st 7lb and stay as lean as possible


Thats huge weight loss, I want to shed 6 kg before holidays, will you be doing before and after pics?

Bet you get through some deoderant


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

BatemanLondon said:


> why are you running it with thermal lipid ? whats the value here of doing that ...
> 
> why not just run the DNP ?


I find they work well together, I have run both separate and together.

The run I did with them both last year while on, with morning and evening cardio and training 6 days per week, I lost 1lb of fat per day for 2 weeks, my wife couldn't believe what she was seeing

Had abs in 9 days lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

madocks said:


> Thats huge weight loss, I want to shed 6 kg before holidays, will you be doing before and after pics?
> 
> Bet you get through some deoderant


It is a lot of weight but a fair bit of that is glycogen depletion, looking to get to 10% bf.

Currently 14st 5lb today and started off at 14st 12lb

Also getting through, showers and t-shirts as well


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

str4nger said:


> I find they work well together, I have run both separate and together.
> 
> The run I did with them both last year while on, with morning and evening cardio and training 6 days per week, I lost 1lb of fat per day for 2 weeks, my wife couldn't believe what she was seeing
> 
> Had abs in 9 days lol


I tried it in Jan with zero cardio but this time I'm doing it every day.

Will be happy to see my abs, not seen them before :whistling:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

str4nger said:


> I find they work well together, I have run both separate and together.
> 
> The run I did with them both last year while on, with morning and evening cardio and training 6 days per week, I lost 1lb of fat per day for 2 weeks, my wife couldn't believe what she was seeing
> 
> Had abs in 9 days lol


DNP is amazing mate lol.

You running AAS, HGH or Peptides with your DNP, what dose lipid you ruining mate?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> 250mg daily and low carbs 60-80g max from indirect sources
> 
> 2-3 weeks is a good enough time for me as by then I've had enough of it


looking good anyway mate.... you'll have to post up another pic when its all done and you've filled back out (no **** :lol: )


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

OOOOOSSSSSSHHHHHHH!!

Just had a 10min sunbed, pretty damn hot in their today


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

forgive my ignorance or tell me to look it up myself but if someone could save me the time, whats the reason for such a low carb intake on DNP and what happens if you just eat a normal amount of carbs per day? im not too clued up on performance enhancing drugs to be honest so am trying to glean what info i can before jumping on as made that mistake before and spent cash but didnt get good quality results


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> forgive my ignorance or tell me to look it up myself but if someone could save me the time, whats the reason for such a low carb intake on DNP and what happens if you just eat a normal amount of carbs per day? im not too clued up on performance enhancing drugs to be honest so am trying to glean what info i can before jumping on as made that mistake before and spent cash but didnt get good quality results


Carbs + DNP =


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> Carbs + DNP =


so does that mean too many carbs, body overheats? im thinking of running dnp but want to find as much info about it as possible first, from what you read on the net (i kno alot of it is scaremongering) but seems fairly dangerous - or is that just in an idiots hands?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

dnp is not "dangerous" I munched through about 50g and I'm still here :laugh: you just need to know what you doing especially if its your first time with DNP, and yes to many carbs causes your body to overheat, DNP burns fat releasing heat and eating carbs is like adding coal to the red hot furnace, it's going to heat up even more, not something you want to do trust me


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> dnp is not "dangerous" I munched through about 50g and I'm still here :laugh: you just need to know what you doing especially if its your first time with DNP, and yes to many carbs causes your body to overheat, DNP burns fat releasing heat and eating carbs is like adding coal to the red hot furnace, it's going to heat up even more, not something you want to do trust me


Lol - i dont really kno much about dosing but i presume thats 500mg for 10 days, would that be right? so running dnp would mean i have to actually sit down and work out my macros etc rather then having a rough idea of cals and pro? i knew the day would come!!


----------



## bodybuilder16 (May 27, 2012)

Which brand are you guys running of DNP?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Big Ste said:


> DNP is amazing mate lol.
> 
> You running AAS, HGH or Peptides with your DNP, what dose lipid you ruining mate?


Was running

Hygetropin 5iu pd

200 test p

500 tren a

500 mast p

2ml thermo lipid

For 2 weeks 250mg dnp pd


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Day 13 and all is good.

Sides much better as the run has gone on, only getting a mild sweat when doing some work within the first 4-5hrs if taking dose.

No night sweats at all and sleep is not bad but not great.

3 more doses to go, still doing cardio every day and weights 4-5 times a week at seperate times to cardio.

Dropped 14lbs so far and stomach is much flatter, abs lurking now.

Still holding water though and looking flat.

Will be nice to have a decent refeed soon and see the rebound effect of glycogen replacement


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

50g is equivalent of 500mg for 100 days so he either powered through like a god damn soldier or did quite a few shorter cycles lol

50 grams makes 200 caps at 250mg per cap

(I know cause I got 50g and capped them myself and have the yellow walls floors and desk to prove it ha ha!)


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice nerps, makes me wanna tweak em 

The flatness does suck, but the results more than makes up for it.

I doubt I'll run it and not be on cycle, as I lost a tiny bit, perhaps test, tren and mast.

Dnp was a godsend a few weeks back, everyone was freezing except me, I was toasty warm all the time.


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

@G-man99, what kind of cardio session are you doing mate?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

45 min incline treadmill 12.5% at 3.5 mph.

Tried HIIT but its hard going whilst on DNP.

Will start HIIT again when off DNP

Doing cardio every day and seeing much better results than the first time I ran it with zero cardio


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

might slap in some dnp on my next cut my next propper cut lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Barman said:


> might slap in some dnp on my next cut my next propper cut lol


It's like a gift from the gods


----------

